# DTV Converter Box Reviews



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

OK guys,
I will still have some old analog TV's in the house... not on D* recievers
Anyone have feed back on using the converter boxes out there?

What features: svideo hook-ups, remote... seems diff menus configs too?

http://site.dtvboxanswers.com/

Sorry link click on button not working
Use the gov's coupon?

# Zenith DTT901
BEST ***** Good Reception, Good Remote, Good Sizing, Good Menus
# Tivax STB-T8
BEST ***** Great Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# Tivax STB-T9
BEST ***** Great Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# MicroGEM MG2000
BEST ***** Great Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# Sansonic FT300A
BEST ***** Great Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# Artec T3AP Pro
GOOD **** Good Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# DTVPal
GOOD ***** Good Reception, Good Remote(can't use w/o), OK Sizing, Great Menus
# Zentech DF2000
GOOD **** OK Reception, Good Remote(can't use w/o), OK Sizing, OK Menus
# Zinwell ZAT-970A
GOOD **** OK Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# Channel Master CM-7000
GOOD **** Good Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# Artec T3A Pro
GOOD **** Good Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# Zenith DTT900 N/A
BEST ***** Good Reception, Good Remote, Good Sizing, Good Menus
# Microprose MPI-500PT N/A
BEST ***** Good Reception, Good Remote, Good Sizing, Good Menus
# GE 22729
GOOD **** OK Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# GE 22730
GOOD **** OK Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# Winegard RC-DT109
GOOD **** OK Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# Coship N9988T
GOOD **** OK Reception, OK Remote, Good Sizing, Good Menus
# Digital Stream DTX9900...
GOOD **** Good Reception, OK Remote, OK Sizing, OK Menus
# RCA DTA800B
OK *** Low Reception, Good Remote, OK Sizing, Good Menus
# Magnavox TB100MW9
WORST *** Good Reception, Poor Remote (can't use w/o), OK Sizing, OK Menus,


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I got two of the AccessHD DTA1010D boxes and they seem nice. Work fine.

I actually ordered a different box, but they were OOS and bumped me up to the AccessHD DTA1010D.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've put in the Insignia box from Best Buy and the RCA box from Wal-Mart for friends and I'll say the RCA was easier to set up but the Insignia seems more sensitive and has more features. Both were about the same price.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, which one has the best Programming Guide features? I mean, I got one from Walmart (a Magnavox) and thought it was terrible. I push EPG and don't like its feature. I tried to find "what's on tonight" on that certain channel and it was either "one line guide" or nothing (can't remember because I gave it away). I bought the other one from Radio Shack and paid a little more for it and I liked it (better than the other).
So, out of your experience, which one is the best? I might consider buying full price for a better one. I've used the two $40 coupons already.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I got my 2 coupons in the mail yesterday and plan on searching for a RCA brand converter myself. I dont know why but I just prefer their products.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Okay, which one has the best Programming Guide features? I mean, I got one from Walmart (a Magnavox) and thought it was terrible. I push EPG and don't like its feature. I tried to find "what's on tonight" on that certain channel and it was either "one line guide" or nothing (can't remember because I gave it away). I bought the other one from Radio Shack and paid a little more for it and I liked it (better than the other).
> So, out of your experience, which one is the best? I might consider buying full price for a better one. I've used the two $40 coupons already.


None are really amazing, they all pretty much suck in comparison to a real guide system like on Directv, Dish, or Digital Cable.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

The DTV Pal from Echostar seems to get really good reviews, and they just lowered the price to $40.

Thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137000
Website here: http://www.tr40cra.com/


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Okay, which one has the best Programming Guide features? I mean, I got one from Walmart (a Magnavox) and thought it was terrible. I push EPG and don't like its feature. I tried to find "what's on tonight" on that certain channel and it was either "one line guide" or nothing (can't remember because I gave it away). I bought the other one from Radio Shack and paid a little more for it and I liked it (better than the other).
> So, out of your experience, which one is the best? I might consider buying full price for a better one. I've used the two $40 coupons already.


DISH DTV PAL or TR40CRA(P) is the best converter I've seen with a great programming guide. Problem it is too much like a DISH receiver it has some irratating bugs. Biggest is the remote control, it is remisant of the old 2800s. Any basic DISH IR remote can replace it and give you a universal remote just set it to address #1.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

If you're looking for a converter box that will do well in near fringe/fringe reception areas and areas with multipath, the Insignia or Zenith boxes are the way to go. They're basically the same. The latest Zenith box, the DTT901, has analog pass through.

I have no idea how the EPGs compare. I was more interested in reception, and after a lot of research I bought 2 Insignias and one Zenith DTT901 box. I'm very pleased with their performance.

I can give you real life examples to back up this claim, as well as reviews.


----------

